# Cool Patterns?



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, Im sure this has been done before, but im gonna post a few patterns i think are cool here.

*I held back some luec froglets from a breeding group i sold off a while back and this is how 2 of 6 turned out.
*
*The Azureus is one of the infamous tads stuck under my false bottom for 8mo., morphed well w/ only few spots, i really like it !*

*So post any you got !*


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't gotten into the bigger darts yet, but I must say these are pretty awsome.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

That azureus is stunning! I wonder if the lack of exposure to light actually effected the development of black spots? Unless it had fine spot parents . I'm not much of a leuc fan but those are fantastic! I really like the "incomplete" pattern. Nice hold backs .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice azureus, how old is it?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Dude call Disney!!

I can clearly make out Mickey Mouse on that last Leuc.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Good idea for a post, im always looking for this stuff. 
Your Azureus is great looking. 
Heres one for fun. One month old 'intermedius'. See the face?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Nooooooooooo, THIS is Mickey (his name too).










And this is Seven, you can probably guess why.










Deb


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Not my frog but I thought the letter A's on this vanzolinii were pretty sweet


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

bellerophon said:


> Not my frog but I thought the letter A's on this vanzolinii were pretty sweet


i see the A, but there is also an "M"


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Hahaha...Nice Salix,
Ya got me beat on both species !!!
That is more of what i wanted to see, keep it up!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Definitely some very cool patterns.... I love the unique looking frogs.

Here's my entry... It still makes me smile every time I see it...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice George, looks like a holloween carve pumpkin


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

*An old Imitator froglet i morphed...*


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r (Jun 5, 2008)

my highway tricolor


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool Patterns, cool thread!

Female R.Sumersii "T"


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, I know that this is not a pattern, but one of my azureus has a spot in the shape of a tad on her (?) back. 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

This little guy had 2 mickeys on him and # 100


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice Mark,
Have to ask....Standard lamasi?

Like the Hiway Tricolor Too! Thats sweet !


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Reverse questionmark


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Close .  Intermedius . 
I have a highway SI. too


----------



## rushead (Dec 22, 2008)

Not a frog, but here was my leopard tortoise Duke. Played scrabble with the letters on his shell. Unfortunately on his second summer in his outdoor pen he broke out and got run over in the road.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> Reverse questionmark


You should call this guy the Ridler


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

i think they are cool.


----------

